# da AVI a MPEG usando gentoo

## Ginko

Ciao,

ho bisogno di trasformare un filmino AVI di un minuto in format MPEG che risulti di dimensioni tali

da poter essere spedito via Email (3-4MB massimo).

Con Kino e le opzioni base non riesco a scendere sotto i 17 MB, avete qualche dritta da darmi?

Grazie anticipatamente

--Gianluca

----------

## shev

 *Gianluca Rotoni wrote:*   

> Ciao,
> 
> Con Kino e le opzioni base non riesco a scendere sotto i 17 MB, avete qualche dritta da darmi?
> 
> 

 

Ciao. 

Premesso che sono abbastanza a digiuno di conoscenze nel settore video, mi pare di capire che tu debba soltanto convertire da un formato a un altro, riducendone le dimensioni. Per fare questo mi pare che vada molto di moda usare MEncoder (parte di MPlayer).

Trovi la documentazione ufficiale qui: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/Italian/documentation.html

Mi spiace non poterti dare informazioni più precise, però se già non avevi considerato mplayer direi che ne può valere la pena.

Buon Lavoro

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## almafer

mencoder di sicuro,poi esiste avidemux che permette di salvare in mpeg1 e forse mpeg2 (svcd) non ricordo bene

----------

## marchino

Puoi dare un occhiata a transcode, è a riga di comando ma è davvero molto potente.

Ciao

----------

